# LDAP & mailer-daemon



## Jaax (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello,

I installed an authentication server based on LDAP for SSH access.

But in the log file of this service, I can see:


```
Sep  9 13:50:06 server slapd[10242]: conn=295336 op=9 SRCH base="dc=domain,dc=com" scope=2 deref=0
 filter="(&(objectClass=posixAccount)(uid=mailer-daemon))"
```

The ldap-stats command shows :


```
272503      (&(objectClass=posixAccount)(uid=mailer-daemon))
```

How can I fix it?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## reddy1198 (May 2, 2021)

I am also facing same kind of this issue.  Do you have solution for this issue ?


Thanks
Reddy1198


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2021)

10 year old thread. In any case, mailer-daemon is a _local_ account and shouldn't authenticate through LDAP.


----------

